# Verbindung zwischen CM1242-5 und CP5611



## sps31 (5 November 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich versuche aktuell unseren Geräten eine Möglichkeit zu verpassen sich ich bestehende Systeme (zB Prozessleitsysteme) einzubinden.

Zu Testzwecken, habe ich noch einen alten XP Rechner hier mit Step7 und LifeList. Dieser Rechner verfügt über eine CP5611 Karte.
Die SPS ist eine S7-1200 und hat ein CM1242-5 Modul verbaut.

Ich möchte nun zuerst das Modeul projektieren, steht in TIA die ganze Zeit als nicht erreichbar dort obwohl es vernünftig angschlossen ist.
Wie kann ich in der Netzansicht der PC einbinden um eine Profibus- Verbindung zu projektieren.

Habe mir die Dokumentation der beiden Sachen schon angesehen und kann für meinen Fall leider keine Lösung finden.
Fürs erste würde es mir reichen wenn der PC die SPS bzw. das Modul nur sieht.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
LG sps31

Laptop:                      zur Projekterstellung verbunden per Profinet mit der SPS
Software:                   TIA v13
SPS:                          S7-1200 + CM 1242-5
2. Profibusteilnehmer: Windows XP Rechner mit CP5611 Karte


----------



## sps31 (5 November 2019)

So siehts aktuell aus.


----------



## JesperMP (5 November 2019)

Das CP1242-5 Modul ist ein Profibus Slave.
Bist du sicher dass du den S7-1200 als Profibus Slave für das Prozessleitsystem haben will ?
Das wäre etwas umständlich und unflexibel.

Es besteht diese Möglichkeiten für das Prozessleitsystem mit Profibus:

Prozessleitsystem verwendet S7-Verbindung(en) und Profibus master-master. In den Fall brauchst du ein CP1243-5 anstatt CP1242-5.
Prozessleitsystem verwendet FMS-Verbindung(en) und Profibus master-master. In den Fall gibt es kein Möglichkeit den S7-1200 einzubinden.
Prozessleitsystem verwendet FDL-Verbindung(en) und Profibus master-master. In den Fall gibt es (meines Wissens) kein Möglichkeit den S7-1200 einzubinden.
Prozessleitsystem ist Profibus Master. In den Fall passt es mit den CP1242-5.


edit: ergänzt mit FDL


----------



## sps31 (6 November 2019)

Hi Jesper, danke für deine Antwort.

Das wissen wir im vorhinein nicht. Wenn vor Ort bereits eine SPS vorhanden ist und unsere Analge dort eingebunden ist, kann ich sie natürlich mit projektieren.

Aktuell geht es mir aber vor allem darum, mit Hilfe des XP Rechners und der CP5611 ein Lebenszeichen von der SPS zu bekommen. Aber das aktuelle Setting kann ich meiner Meinung nach nicht projektieren in TIA.

LG sps31


----------



## JesperMP (6 November 2019)

Es musste möglich sein, in TIA ein PC Station mit der CP5611 als DP master und z.B. OPC Server zu projektieren, und der S7-1200 als DP Slave.

Aber wie gesagt, es ist unwahrscheinlich dass ein Prozessleitsystem in diese Weise als DP master mit untergeordneter DP slaves eingerichtet ist.
Dieser Test ist daher nicht wirklich von Wert.


----------



## PN/DP (6 November 2019)

Das CM1242-5 Profibus Slave kann nur Profibus-DP-Kommunikation. Es kann nicht S7-Kommunikation und keine PG/OP-Kommunikation. Deshalb kann TIA keine Profibus-Verbindung zwischen PC und CM1242-5 einrichten.

Wenn ein Profibus-Teilnehmer nicht als Profibus-DP-Master sondern per S7/PG/OP-Kommunikation per Profibus mit der S7-1200 kommunizieren können soll, dann muß das CM1243-5 Profibus Master verwendet werden.

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (6 November 2019)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das CM1242-5 Profibus Slave kann nur Profibus-DP-Kommunikation. Es kann nicht S7-Kommunikation und keine PG/OP-Kommunikation. Deshalb kann TIA keine Profibus-Verbindung zwischen PC und CM1242-5 einrichten.


In den Vergangenheit mit STEP7 Classic habe ich als Versuch ein PC Station mit CP5611 als DP Master und mit OPC Server eingerichtet.
Es geht, man braucht ein Simatic Softnet DP Lizens, anstatt den 'normalen' Simatic Softnet S7 Lizenz.
Ob das nicht mehr möglich ist mit ein PC Station konfiguriert in TIA, weis ich nicht. Ich werden es probieren !


----------



## JesperMP (6 November 2019)

Habe versucht in TIA dises zu konfigurieren:
Ein S7-1200 mit CM1242-5 als DP slave, und ein PC Station mit CP5611A2 und OPC Server als DP master.
Es scheint zu gehen. Der OPC Server muss V8.2 sein, V11+ kann kein DP slave.




Eine anderen Weg für sps31 wenn er nur eine alte XP PC mit STEP7 Classic wäre in STEP7 den CM1242-5 GSD Datei von Siemens zu laden (https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/49852283).
Diese GSD Datei braucht er in ein PC Station zu konfigurieren, entweder in STEP7 Classic oder NCM.
Auf den XP PC braucht er dann Simatic Softnet DP v8.

Aber wie gesagt, ich denke das es ist sehr selten dass ein Prozessleitsystem als Profibus master-slave konfiguriert ist.
Diese Test ist also nicht wirklich wertfoll.



			
				sps31 schrieb:
			
		

> Fürs erste würde es mir reichen wenn der PC die SPS bzw. das Modul nur sieht.


In STEP7 Classic oder NCM kann man wenn den CP5611 als DP Master konfiguriert ist, mit den Tool PG/PC-Schnittstelle eine Diagnostik aufrufen wo man die Teilnehmer "sehen" kann.
Aktive DP Teilnehmer sind mit  [v] angezeigt, und DP Slaves sind mit [ ] angezeigt (ohne das "v").


----------



## sps31 (6 November 2019)

Danke für eure Mühe, 
ich versuche mal alles durch und melde mich dann noch einmal zurück.

LG sps31


----------



## sps31 (8 November 2019)

Guten Morgen.

Also ich fasse mal zusammen nur damit ich euch richtig verstanden habe.

Eine Verbindung mit einer anderen SPS zb s7-300 würde über eine Master Master Verbindung hergestellt werden ?!? (Wusste nicht das es sowas gibt) also bräuchte ich dafür eine 1243-5
Eine Verbindung mit einer dezentralen Perepherie zb. ET200 würde ebenfalls mit einem 1243-5 hergestellt werden und es wäre eine Master Slave verbindung ?
FMS und FDL Verbindungen sind mit einer s7-1200 nicht realisierbar.
Eine Verbindung mit zB einem DP/PA Koppler ist nur mit einer 1243-5 möglich als eine Master - Slave Verbindung .

Dann mal als andere Frage, welchen praktischen Nutzen hat die 1242-5 ? In der Bedienungsanleitung hatte ich das so Verstanden das die Karte genutzt werden kann um sie als Slave an einer anderen SPS zB s7-300 zu verwenden. Bzw als Slave mit einem Pc zu Verbinden. Verstehe ich irgendwas falsch ?



Sollte ich jetzt Daten aus meiner SPS in einem PC Programm nutzen wollen, ist dies nur über einen OPC Server möglich oder ?

Danke weiterhin für eure Hilfe.
sps31


----------



## JesperMP (8 November 2019)

In die Einträge #1 und #4 hast du gefragt wie du mit ein Windows XP PC mit CP5611 die Verbindung zu ein CM1242-5 testen konnte. Ich habe versucht dies zu beantworten.

Ich bin davon ausgegangen dass du eine Vorahnung hatte von welchen Prozessleitsystem und welchen Netzwerkprotokoll verwendet werden muss. Und deswegen musste es Profibus sein.
Die Fragen in dein letzten Eintrag scheinen mir so offen zu sein, ich glaube du weis nicht welchen Netzwerkprotokoll es sein konnte.
In den Fall empfehle ich alles über Profibus zu vergessen. Profibus ist veraltet, und wird nicht in neuen Anlagen eingesetzt. Es sei denn, es kommt eine Kunde mit eine bestehende Anlage und der auf Profibus bassiert ist.
Meist wahrscheinlich wird eine dritten Part an dein S7-1200 auf den Ethernet Schnittstelle verbinden, und dann S7-Protokoll verwenden.
Was du jetzt machen kann ist deine Daten zu vorbereiten so dass es abgeholt werden kann.


----------



## sps31 (8 November 2019)

Hi Jesper, alles soweit in Ordnung.

Bei mir liegt folgendes Szenario vor.
Aktuell verkaufen wir Anlagen die meistens Teil einer größeren bereits vorhandenen Anlage werden.
Diese laufen größtenteils Autonom und bekommen von der "Hauptanlage" nur einen Digitalen Eingang geschaltet ob die Anlage grade laufen darf oder nicht.
Das funktioniert soweit auch alles super.

Nun hat mein Chef mir aber gesagt dass wir uns auch einmal darauf vorbereiten sollen, dass jemand eine Vernetzung mit Profibus anfordert um unser Gerät zB in seinem Prozessleitsystem zu beobachten.
Da die meisten Anlagen in die wir unser Gerät einbauen 10+ Jahre alt sind ist Profibus da nunmal ein noch sehr weit verbreiteter Status.
Ich weiß dadruch aber logischerweise jetzt nicht was eines Tages einmal auf der anderen Seite mit meiner SPS kommunizieren wird.

Jetzt ging es mir nur darum einmal Profibus an meinem Testgerät hier in der Firma einzurichten und erstmal ein Lebenszeichen über z.B. LifeList zu erhalten.

LG
sps31


----------



## JesperMP (8 November 2019)

Selbst ein 10 Jahren alte Prozessleitsystem kann meist wahrscheinlich über Ethernet auf den S7-1200 verbinden.
Aber egal..

Mit dein bestehende S7-1200 + CM1242-5 ist das einfachste wenn du ein S7-300 mit DP Schnittstelle findest und dieses als master für den CM1242-5 konfigurierst.
Mein Vorschlag mit den XP PC, CP5611 und OPC Server ist möglich, aber nicht so einfach.


----------



## sps31 (8 November 2019)

Super, das hilft mir weiter.

Dann mach ich mich mal auf die Suche


----------

